# Best web hosting?



## SK-1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to get my feet wet and make a web site for my kid and her friends.
Is Domain.com or Go-daddy any good? Any help is appreciated as I am very new to this.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 7, 2008)

If you want cheap hosting, I have a few GB spare on my server, all you'd need is a domain name... I ca ndo it fairly cheap, so if you're interested, drop me a PM and we'll discuss a price.


----------



## xfire (Sep 7, 2008)

x10 hosting is good
http://x10hosting.com/hosting


----------

